# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Utility - Factors R us - Factors numbers

## patplays852

Title:  Factors R us   (stupid name I know, but I'm not that creative!

Description:  Factors numbers for you, fast and efficient!

Feature list:
-Factors VERY large number, will probably factor anything you could possible need (up to 999,999,999,999,999), adding a 9 on there makes it unresponsive on my machine

-Useful for trig and algebra, I would have liked this when factoring stuff (except the difference between 2 perfect squares, those are nice and easy lol)

-Will output ALL factors, and will tell you how many factors it has

-Can factor numerous numbers fast and separately (the listbox gets cleared if you enter a new number and press enter, so it does NOT keep the old factors from previous numbers in there, same with number of factors.)




Author name:  Patplays852

System Requirements:  needs .Net Framework ( I have 3.5 sp1 on my computer if that helps anyone)

License info:  none really, I am going to include the source code, and form in the zip file (along with the .exe file)  * no install by the way*  Feel free to edit the code, just please put me in credits.

I am open to new ideas, this is my first of hopefully many projects to come, I only started learning this a few hours ago so I'm not into all the detailed stuff yet.

Please comment on my syntax of the source code, and tell me if there could be revisions made.

----------


## si_the_geek

As it is written in VB.Net, the System Requirements include a version of the .Net Framework

I don't know which one you used to compile it, but the code you provided should be fine in any version of .Net, so if others compile it the Framework depends on which one they use.

----------


## patplays852

I edited above post to include the .Net Framework, I used whatever compiler came stock with Visual Studios 2008.

----------


## storm5510

I would like to look at your code, but cannot download it.  All I get is a PHP document.

Nevermind, I got it.  I don't know why Firefox has to be so stubborn.

----------


## patplays852

I'm glad you were able to get the code.

It's nice to see that someone has taken at least a little interest in this program since I made it over a year ago!

Right now I'm sorta working on a jeopardy game.... I got most of it done but I have yet to receive any comments on it... I know there are bugs in it but... with school and work I haven't had the time or want to fix it since no one feels the need to comment on the program, or at the least report one of the bugs with it.

I don't know if its against forum rules to post links to outside sites, but if it is just tell me and I'll edit the post

Jeopardy program:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/ezjeopardy/
It uses .NET 4.0 (BIG MISTAKE ON MY PART!!!).... I built it in VB2010 beta so it got tied in with that 4.0 framework and now half the people can't even run the program...

----------

